# My young protégé does good!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I’ve been letting this kid and his brother fish off my property since summer.

This is one dedicated bass fisherman, he’s here as often as his mom will let him come. Heat of the day, hour after hour pounding the same stretch of water.

He's caught a bunch of 1-3 lbs. bass and I keep telling him, put your time in it’ll pay off. Talking to him about moon, winds, patterns, bait activity…I’m sure he has gotten real tired of me talking to him.

Well, about a hr. ago, I’m sitting in the living room over-looking the lake, here he comes running like crazy hollering for me. He met me at the door with this.

Weighed just shy of 5 lbs., largest bass he’s ever caught. Told him she’s a 7 lber. come winter.

I’d seen her the past 2 day’s cruising the bank along w/ 4 males about 2#. 

She’ll probably think twice before she inhales her next frog!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice, GJ on your part for letting him fish!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, good on you. Hopefully you are building character and giving some fond memories to the young man.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like one happy kid! Sure makes me miss hitting ponds. I remember being younger (even younger than I am now) & going & asking permission at every single pond I could find. Lots of good times at small ponds - often times they have the largest fish!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Kudos to you Sir.
You're are helping mold a young man in some of the best ways possible.
He'll be listening to every word you say now, at least about fishing.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

He'll remember you for the rest of his life.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok - now I want a protégé - I'd be kinda mad if he caught any fish though!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great fish no matter where it comes from.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

PM someone from Johnms condo if you need someone to run him off...


----------



## Bigdady (Mar 5, 2009)

Good on you barefoot. I remember fishing for bream in ponds when growing up using whatever I could find for bait. bread balls, grasshoppers, digging up grubs and worms around the pond...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DLo said:


> PM someone from Johnms condo if you need someone to run him off...




I liked that but you know that's different. A neighborhood kid that you know and you gave permission is way different than the "heathen hordes"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet he slept good last night!!!


----------

